# Training and Behavior, redundant?



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Doesn't the homing and the performance sections sum this forum up?
It seems as if threads can go multiple ways?
In other words is this not redundant?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

* No, the homing and racing forum is specifically for discussing homing and racing birds. We did have a lot of threads in the GENERAL section, not anywhere near homing/racing forum with threads about clocks and software and innoculations and club bands and how to train birds to fly home WHICH OBVIOUSLY DID NOT BELONG THERE. , hopefully this helps organize it all a bit better. 

Plus TRAINING AND BEHAVIOR also overlaps into the other fancier forums, like performing breeds (rollers) as well as the PRODUCTS AND EQUIPMENT which actually encompasis all FANCIERS.

Anyone with pet pigeons would also be considered a fancier and we have had a lot of people asking about trying to figure out their pigeon's behavior as well as what kind of cage to purchase, feeders and waterers. etc.

We shall see.*


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.pigeonracingforum.com/

I don't even come on here much anymore, with the new sub topucs I probably won't at all.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

First To Hatch said:


> http://www.pigeonracingforum.com/
> 
> I don't even come on here much anymore, with the new sub topucs I probably won't at all.


Well I don't keep homers however I do think all homer folks should gather their knowledge in one specific place.
That being said I agree, the answer is not to add sections we already have too many to begin with. Many of them with only a couple threads.
This forum is way to small for the number of forums we have...


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

First To Hatch said:


> http://www.pigeonracingforum.com/
> 
> I don't even come on here much anymore, with the new sub topucs I probably won't at all.


Please explain why this becomes a problem for you?


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I agree with Azcorbin so far. Thanks.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Just wanted to Chime in agreement with AZcorbin. I guess if people want to discuss homing pigeon training then they can use the homing pigeon section, If wanting to discuss performance breed training then they can use the performance breeds section or if wanting to discuss show pen training they can use the show pigeons section.. I have no problem with the new section but agree its not really neccesary.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Just wanted to Chime in agreement with AZcorbin. I guess if people want to discuss homing pigeon training then they can use the homing pigeon section, If wanting to discuss performance breed training then they can use the performance breeds section or if wanting to discuss show pen training they can use the show pigeons section.. I have no problem with the new section but agree its not really neccesary.


X2. 
I'm still trying to figure out what difference there is between the racing subforum and the training /behavior forum.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Just wanted to Chime in agreement with AZcorbin. I guess if people want to discuss homing pigeon training then they can use the homing pigeon section, If wanting to discuss performance breed training then they can use the performance breeds section or if wanting to discuss show pen training they can use the show pigeons section.. I have no problem with the new section but agree its not really neccesary.


*Thank you for your replies, we will keep all your concerns in mind, however, the problem is that homing/racing topics were being discussed in the GENERAL forum (pigeons and people) as well, and that sub-forum is not anywhere near the homing/racing forum.*




V-John said:


> X2.
> I'm still trying to figure out what difference there is between the racing subforum and the training /behavior forum.


*The training/behavior sub forum is for all FANCIERS to use, not just homing/racing but any one who breeds pigeons, even those who have pet pigeons.The homing/racing forum is specifically for those who home and race for GENERAL DISCUSSIONS.

We will be working on tweaking and making the forum more user friendly as time allows. *


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

will it make any difference in reality ?
some folk just post where they like in any respect, either because they cant be bothered looking or searching, but also because theres so may places where a particular coment or question could be placed. Some even post the same thing in several places.
There are things that can apply in several topics so its very difficult to acertain where to split things, ie if a fancier has a health prob with a bird, does he post in the fancier section, where he may actually get better understanding from another fancier, or in sick/injured where he may get a better solution albeit not so practical for him.
To be honest, because of its success, the board has become so diverse and large that the whole thing really needs to be totally re-structured, but that is a near impossible task, especially as it continues to grow at the same time.
What I do think would be a good idea is to have certain moderators in charge of certain forums & subforums, perhaps within their own interest field, with the particular moderator listed in the forum/subforum heading.
This would spread the overal burden of moderation of alarge board & possibly help keep the topics in their correct places at the same time.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Skyeking said:


> *Thank you for your replies, we will keep all your concerns in mind, however, the problem is that homing/racing topics were being discussed in the GENERAL forum (pigeons and people) as well, and that sub-forum is not anywhere near the homing/racing forum.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with everyone else. It think its only going to add to the confusion and not take away. Im like how the forum is trying to get on track. Do keep tweaking and making it better.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Skyeking said:


> *Thank you for your replies, we will keep all your concerns in mind, however, the problem is that homing/racing topics were being discussed in the GENERAL forum (pigeons and people) as well, and that sub-forum is not anywhere near the homing/racing forum.*
> 
> *The training/behavior sub forum is for all FANCIERS to use, not just homing/racing but any one who breeds pigeons, even those who have pet pigeons.The homing/racing forum is specifically for those who home and race for GENERAL DISCUSSIONS.
> 
> We will be working on tweaking and making the forum more user friendly as time allows. *


Thank you! I guess there will always be people that post in the wrong areas, Is having less forum options or more the answer, I guess neither are right or wrong, all depends on the poster and we are a diverse bunch that all love birds and pigeons so I guess with that comes a diverse range of opinions, It's nice we can all share them and our love for birds here!



Quazar said:


> will it make any difference in reality ?
> some folk just post where they like in any respect, either because they cant be bothered looking or searching, but also because theres so may places where a particular coment or question could be placed. Some even post the same thing in several places.
> There are things that can apply in several topics so its very difficult to acertain where to split things, ie if a fancier has a health prob with a bird, does he post in the fancier section, where he may actually get better understanding from another fancier, or in sick/injured where he may get a better solution albeit not so practical for him.
> To be honest, because of its success, the board has become so diverse and large that the whole thing really needs to be totally re-structured, but that is a near impossible task, especially as it continues to grow at the same time.
> ...


I agree 100%!



Print Tippler said:


> I agree with everyone else. It think its only going to add to the confusion and not take away. Im like how the forum is trying to get on track. Do keep tweaking and making it better.


summed up nicely.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Some good points, Bob.

I think we should recognize that most of the accessible forums on the board exist because, at some time, various members brought up the idea behind them. But, people move on, time shows what was or not a good idea, or initial enthusiasm dies (breed of the week forum was a prime example - people just did not deliver).

I do think that,over the years, we have maybe tried to get down too far into detailed sections. Restructuring would be possible, but it is a time-consuming task. IF we were to attempt it, it would OUR decision as to how it was done. We have gone the route of trying to please everyone, or accede to requests by a few, inviting debate ... it has got us where we are now, talking about restructure 

We have also tried the certain mods for certain forums method, and that never held together. The idea IS good, but it only works if mods run with it and make it work.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)




----------

